# Murphy Irish Cob



## Equinus (18 October 2011)

Hi 

My wife and I  have recently purchased a 16.1 bright bay Irish Cob called Murphy (very original name) and are trying to trace his history as where we purchased him from they could not provide any information.

His passport states that his DoB is 2001 and that he was first registered in Barnsley.

He has an old injury/scar on the inside of his near hind cannon and at the moment has not been ridden for over 6 months. 

He has four long white socks, one going over his off side knee and a white flash on his near side belly (see photos below).    

We would love to know what he has done in the past and any quirks of nature that he has. We love him him to bits, but just want to know anything about him so that we can understand him better.


----------



## cally6008 (18 October 2011)

any names/address in passport that you could write to ?


----------



## Equinus (18 October 2011)

Many thanks for the advice cally6008. 

We have tried tracing him via the link that you provided without success other than the details as listed on his registration document. Managed to trace someone with the same name/location on his reg document via facebook and sent an email to them, but never received any reply.

Thought that as this website is so popular and viewed by so many that in conjunction with the photos someone may recognise him and something of his past history.


----------



## Equinus (19 October 2011)

Hi again cally6008

Thanks for the advice yesterday, but will teach me for trying to answer posts late evening and giving you the wrong answer. The only link previously used was the National Equine database which only listed the details on his reg document. Therefore I have also placed this original post onto tracingequines.co.uk website.

Regards


----------



## cally6008 (19 October 2011)

No worries  do you want me to try and get in touch with the person on facebook for you ?


----------



## Equinus (19 October 2011)

No worries I have resent the email via facebook and have written a letter to the address on his registration document.

Will keep you posted if I hear anything.


----------



## Equinus (20 November 2011)

Still looking for info on this lovely boy. He has been moved to another yard where he lives with a mix of six other horses/ponies and is very happy in a herd situation, he has a real smile to his character now. We have found he can be dodgy around his back legs, maybe because of treatment has had on the injury. He has been trimmed and the farrier said had is a little stiff behind. He is a real character, and looks for things to "jump" at, though that is all it is, a prop really. Generally he has very good manners in and out of the stable. He likes to play with his water buckets.

Although I do not want to move him, due to lack of facilities we may have to, as with no knowledge of his character just "getting on" is not an option.(been out of horses too long!) and as the arena where we are is unusable till the owner gets around to re-surfacing we can't get any help in, don't want to muck things up on our own.

Thanks for reading.


----------

